
Studies Show That Pigs Are More Intelligent Than Dogs - vezycash
https://www.wideopenpets.com/studies-show-pigs-actually-intelligent-dogs/
======
raz32dust
The implicit assumption is that we should not eat "intelligent" animals. How
does it matter? Which animals are pets and which are food is largely a
cultural agreement. Humans are very good at creating abstract mental
categories - this "dog" is my pet, but this other "dog" is my food. There are
several communities in the world which keep dogs as both pets and food[1].

Not to mention the whole issue of defining intelligence itself. In context of
this article, the better way to put it would be, pigs are more anthropomorphic
than dogs in their reactions. One could make an evolutionary case for not
eating humans, and the tendency to not eat animals that seem more "human" can
be seen as a side-effect.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_meat#Pet_breeds](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_meat#Pet_breeds)

~~~
userbinator
In fact, I'd argue that pet dogs are bred specifically for traits like
"obedience" which tends to favour _less_ intelligence if anything --- so it's
not surprising that pigs, which aren't selected for such traits, could be more
intelligent than dogs.

------
robbrown451
How hard would it be to selectively breed for dumbness? I would pay extra for
bacon that is certified as low IQ.

~~~
hjek
You can get bacon made without killing high IQ animals already[0]. It's not
very pricy.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarian_bacon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarian_bacon)

~~~
grogenaut
According to the FDA, no you can't.

[https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/connect/7c48be3e-e516-4ccf...](https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/connect/7c48be3e-e516-4ccf-a2d5-b95a128f04ae/Labeling-
Policy-Book.pdf?MOD=AJPERES)

"The term “bacon” is used to describe the cured belly of a swine carcass. If
meat from other portions of the carcass is used, the product name must be
qualified to identify the portions, e.g., “Pork Shoulder Bacon.” "

So labeling Vegetarian Bacon as just Bacon is breaking da law.

------
buzzdenver
All this highlights that the bond between man and dog, or really man and
anything, is much more about the emotional connection than an intellectual
one.

~~~
sixQuarks
I have two dogs. One is extremely smart, the other is pretty stupid. I’m more
attached to the stupid one.

------
hvdhh7
That's not saying much.

------
known
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narita_International_Airport](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narita_International_Airport)
uses pigs to sniff drugs

------
jdsampayo
"Several studies", "Other studies" which studies?

------
zzo38computer
I have read many far before in books, television, and others, also that pigs
are more intelligent than dogs. It isn't new. (I do not remember them to cite
now though)

------
notroot
alright, can we get the next study to show pigs are more intelligent than
humans? shouldn't be too hard.

------
jarboe
personally I've had more engaging eye contact with a pig (who we then
proceeded to turn in to a variety of sausages) compared with any other animal.
falling back to the various studies showing how the dilation of pupils relates
directly with cognition, it suffices to say that you can gage someone's
intelligence by looking in to their eyes. it is not then a stretch to see that
a pig is intelligent when it catches eyes with you (which not that many
animals can do).

